# How to crate train??



## labar349 (Oct 14, 2010)

We are getting a new Vizsla, Sophie, in 2 1/2 weeks and she will be 9 weeks old when we get her. Either my husband or I will be with her throughout the day and plan to play and exercise her throughout the day but I am worried about what to do at night and it looks like we should crate train her. What is crate training and how do I learn what to do??? ??? We have not had dogs since we were kids and have never trained a puppy. Is there a book to read or can someone tell me what to get and then what to do? What do we put in it? How do we use it for night and potty training?? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

First off, congratulations on the new pup.
Here are a few links to help you understand crate training.
Good luck.

http://www.inch.com/~dogs/cratetraining.html

http://www.pets.ca/dogs/articles/housebreaking-crate-training/

http://www.mahalo.com/how-to-crate-train-a-puppy


----------



## labar349 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you so much for those sites!!! They are extremely helpful. I have another question - since Sophie will only be 9 weeks when we get her - from a breeder - how do I use the crate at night for her to sleep and to help her not soil? Do I need to get up every couple hours and take her out to potty? I know her bladder will be small at 9 weeks and I just don't know how to be fair to her for nighttime expectations. Thanks!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Make her as comfortable as possible.
As soon as you hear her whineing in her crate take her outside to let her do her business. Once she does, praise her and just bring her back in the house and into her crate. She will fuss but be strong, ignore it and she should go back to sleep.
Good luck.


----------



## labar349 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## kelevra (Apr 15, 2010)

I would just make sure to get up maybe twice in the night to let her out then get up early. Going down to whining will just make her think that whining will get her attention then she will continue to whine and scream like she's being murdered for much longer than if you don't go in while she is.

If you do have to go down while she is whining then wait until she stops to go into the room or if its constant just wait for the "in" breath and rush in and let her out.

I would also advise taking her water away a couple of hours before bedtime to help avoid accidents as much as possible.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes, every couple hours until she has it down pat. It's like with a new born; no sleep for you! ;D Try not to take her out of the crate when she is barking or whineing. That will just reinforce the behavior you don't want. At night take her out regularly before she expects it and don't make a big deal when she goes in her spot (at night). During the day make sure you make a BIG deal and praise her with treats and she will get the hint. Also, very important; when you bring her home - take her immediately to her potty spot (before you take her anywhere else!). Do not move her until she urinates in her spot. Every time she goes out after that, take her to the same spot and reward her and tell her how good she is. Make sure that crate is only big enough for her to lay in (no extra room). I got a crate with a divider that is 3 feet long, 2 feet wide and maybe 2 feet 2 inches tall. The divider (at first 2- 3 months old) gave him about 1/3 of the overall crate for sleeping. Use biscuts and let her find the crate on her own and she will think it's a good place to check out


----------

